# New Moderator! Neil_nassau for Cub Cadet forum!



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Congrats and welcome to the other side, Neil....Undoubtly the premier source for all insightful things this side of Cub Cadet HQs!
Thanks for your acceptance of this position and your ongoing support of this forum in general! You are a good man! 

Thanks!
Andy
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Glad to have you aboard as moderator, Neil!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

:ditto: Thanks Neil for everything.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome aboard Neil. Looks like you have been doing a good job with the board without the title, I know you will do great with it.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *:ditto: Thanks Neil for everything.:thumbsup: *



:ditto: Welcome Neil!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Neil ? Neil ? are you there Neil ? where is Neil? 



Ducati


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

My local Cub Cadet dealer closed about 3 years ago. They were a GREAT place to get engine parts, and real convenient, about 3 miles away. I now have to go 15 miles in the opposite direction to a guy that is not as friendly and more expensive. I'm guessing that Lowe's selling Cubs has hurt a lot of dealers.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

welcome neil...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Welcome to the Mod Squad Neil*:thumbsup:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Neil…

Congratulations and thanks for taking the moderator position.
Having access to your knowledge and experience is a real asset 
to the forum.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Congratulations Neil 

Around here we have a pretty good Cub Cadet dealer.Its a father and son dealership sales and service.Problem is the father is a crabby ole goat.The son is a nice guy however.He would do better if his dad retired.Its one of the biggest CC dealers around here and he seems to be doing well has been in business for many years in a very small town.But people come to him from many miles around.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Posted earlier but it disappeared in the mess today....

First,Thanks for the vote of confidence and support. I'll do my best to live up to helping anyone in this area of the forum.

Next, Apologies for disappearing the last two days. My laptop (XP Home sP1,I know I know) picked up ALOT of ad/mal/spy ware from a downloader called "Deals on Line". It is the Mother of all baddies. I removed 256 instances of mal/spy/adware.then 27 more with another run...got down to 2...then the file dolsp.dll screwed my Winsock with 4 entries.
Nothing worked.......google search found these to be undeletable in registry or safe mode or any kind of way short of a NICE little utility I found. Cleaned ,restored ,patched...updated.......Im worn the heck out.

Oh,In the middle of all this,I found my system restore disk set was WRONG for my machine even though it agreed with the model number on it. I had taken the discs from wrapping to try to use when I was desperate. Toshiba informs me............"Oh yeah.those are wrong"..........we're out of the right ones until next month.DOH! Would you like to talk to tech support,bTw,youre out of warranty so its 35.00 per hour. DOH AND DOH !!

Heck wid Dat!!!

Worked out for the best.but Toshiba (after being asuperior supported product) is now on my fecal roster.

Again,thanks for everyones confidence. :friends:


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

YES , Congrats Neil , And I gotta say , You guys are killing me with all these nice looking tractors with Hydralic attachments.
This is gonna cost alot . LoL

( Oh Honey WE gotta talk !!!!)


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrBailey _
> *YES , Congrats Neil , And I gotta say , You guys are killing me with all these nice looking tractors with Hydralic attachments.
> This is gonna cost alot . LoL
> 
> ( Oh Honey WE gotta talk !!!!) *



Ahhh yes the power of a forum about tractors. 

I started out buing a peice of land in the fall of 2000. Knew I needed my own tractor, to take care of it.[was using my Mom's old JD112] Starting surfing around for tractor info, and the rest is history. Now I got a bunch, and no end in site.


----------

